# Foreign PEP holder starting a business in Singapore



## ethan (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a UK national currently working on a PEP in Singapore. I am thinking of starting my own consultancy business and was wondering if I can register a company as a foreign national on an Employment Pass in Singapore?


----------

